# Has anyone bought a large tank from Aqua Inspiration?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm wondering how well they handle delivery. I tried calling them but haven't been able to reach anyone.

Does anyone have experience in this?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

My advice is to pay a small deposit and make sure they have it available. Could be up to a month or possible more. Then go there to pick it up and make sure you inspect ever inch of the tank (scratches, chips and silicon job) before you leave the store.
The last time I was there, they told me they don't do refund and being the only tank in the store, they are not going to exchange it for you.
It would be great if nothing happens but if something did, it could be a potential headache.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. It sounds like they don't actually have the larger tanks in stock or something... I guess I'll have to go to the store and ask them in person.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Update: it turns out the 120cm tank was out of stock. I'd have to wait until after xmas.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

If you are planning to drill holes, I would not buy there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

sig said:


> If you are planning to drill holes, I would not buy there


Nah, I'm not planning on drilling any holes. I'm planning to start a planted tank.

However, any particular reasons I shouldn't buy there if I want to drill holes?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

I just saw a new starfire glass 70gal for sale at Dragon Aquarium (Steeles and Kennedy). Call them for nore detail not sure about the price and exact dimension.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

from my understanding they quote one price but don't tell you the complete price until you're ready to pay. Make sure you ask what the final price is after shipping and taxes; one of my friends was quoted 350$ for a tank and then he was ready to buy and was told final prices was like $650. Just be sure to clarify final price....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

solarz said:


> Nah, I'm not planning on drilling any holes. I'm planning to start a planted tank.
> 
> However, any particular reasons I shouldn't buy there if I want to drill holes?


I was there and tanks look very nice, but.... they told me that I should drill.
If you will drill the hole and tank will crack, you are on your own with broken tank.
I ordered from Miracles and they will drill it. In case the tank will crack, it is their fault and you will get just new drilled tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

